

“Let’s go caroling” - Latest Google Easter Egg for Android Users - techaddict009
http://eyuva.com/2013/12/lets-go-caroling.html

======
techaddict009
Did any of HN readers tried this on their Android Phone ?

~~~
ktsmith
Yup, works as advertised. My phone is playing Jingle Bells right now.

~~~
techaddict009
Haha ! Enjoy ! Happy Christmas in Advance :)

